# Egg Quality



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Is there any conclusive study concerning supplements and concentration needed to improve egg quality in older women?


----------



## mag108 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi
i am concerned with this subject too. Had my AMH tested and its low, 6.8. with 4 months til I am 40 yrs, so very anxious times.
I've not read anything scientific that supports the idea that egg quality can be improved.
My acupuncturist doesnt support the idea either, but thinks that we can ensure everything else is working as well as can be, womb lining, hormones etc (thats why I am doing acupuncture).

Holistically you will find books that say that through diet, through minerals, supplements etc conception can have a better chance of taking place. 

I currently take, maca, q10 and a general fertility vit/min.
Last cycle on Clomid, then IVF then maybe donor eggs if that doesnt work.
lets keep in touch about this?
MAG108


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

i have bought the book the infertility cure by radine lewis so will read and see what it suggests.


----------



## Waiting for miracle (Dec 18, 2007)

Apparently the antagonist protocol improve the egg quality vs. agonist protocol taken by the same person, this has been supported by numerous studies


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Full of hopes said:


> Apparently the antagonist protocol improve the egg quality vs. agonist protocol taken by the same person, this has been supported by numerous studies


what is the antagonist protocol?


----------

